
Seedcamp: A Global Answer To Y Combinator - rhartsock
http://blogs.forbes.com/parmyolson/2011/04/15/seedcamp-a-global-answer-to-y-combinator/
======
kingsidharth
So that's interesting. Who really goes to YC for money? People go to YC for
awesome alumni network and awesome people like Paul Graham.

So she has not talked to pg in a while, but that's a negative thing in my
book. If you can't _talk_ to them ... what would you mentor your startups?
IMO, How you treat your competitors is a nice way to know the real you.

~~~
Reshma
Fully agree. You make an assumption about that statement....

------
ohashi
Just the fact VCs were in at the beginning is a differentiating factor now?

I haven't been to a YC event, but I am assuming they get as many if not many
more investors to come check out the companies.

Seems like some really weak differentiation.

~~~
pmjordan
There's also the potentially negative signal of the VCs _not_ investing in a
later round. They probably don't have first refusal rights (that _would_ be a
red flag) but if follow-up investments are the norm they probably may as well.
That said, startups outside North America can't exactly be choosy with capital
(I've seen founders chase 5-figure investments for _months_ , at which stage
you may as well fund yourself with consulting), and Seedcamp seems to be one
of the best early-stage funds out there.

------
Smirnoff
"While Seedcamp takes more equity in its startups than YC does, it also pays
them more (YC firms with two founders get just $17,000), and its scope of
applicants is far more international."

Dear author, I think if you look a little bit lower in your own article, you
will see how you mention Yuri Milner. FYI, Milner invested $150K in almost all
Y-comb companies.

Now, go back to your statement above and realize that $72K is lower than
Milner's $150K offer. Please do not say that Seedcamp offers more money, it
doesn't.

Thank you dear forbes journalist.

Smirnoff

------
pmjordan
_"Seedcamp, which now has 14 start-ups in its program…"_

Is that only the last batch, or is it a typo? Or have they really only
invested €700000 since 2008? At 27 investors, that's €26000 per investor on
average. That seems a bit low. Their expenses of putting on events all over
the world must be a multiple of that.

~~~
dmytton
That's the latest batch.

~~~
pmjordan
Seems like you're right, <http://seedcamp.com/pages/2010winners> lists 13
companies. I can only assume the 14th is in stealth mode.

Never mind then, carry on!

~~~
Reshma
There are 38 companies in total. Have a look at the tabs under Companies 2007,
2008, 2009, 2010, 2011

